# Systema Seminar In Huntersville NC



## bug (Nov 7, 2003)

I attended an excellent Systema seminar at Dean Stewart's Shochoh Martial arts (www.shochoh.com) last month (OCT 18th) It was excellent.  I would recomend anyone in the  Charlotte NC area to visit Dean and check out his classes.  He teaches in a very clear and easy to understand manner and creates a great atmosphere in class.  In the seminar we started with basics and built on them drill by drill.  I think that the beginners and senior students got a lot out of it.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2003)

What was covered?


----------



## Brian King (Nov 7, 2003)

They will be hosting Vladimir next week!!
See this thread in the events section

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10009

Just purchased the airline flights last night. I can't wait!!

See you on the mat soon.
Friends
Brian


----------



## bug (Nov 10, 2003)

Lots of stuff was covered at the seminar.  A little bit on strikes, a good amonunt on ground fighting,  lots of sensitivity and movement drills, folding/takedown drills, knifework, multiple attackers, and there is more that I can't think of off the top of my head.  I am looking forward to attending the seminar here in Charlotte this weekend with Vladimir.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2003)

What's a folding drill?


----------



## Furtry (Nov 10, 2003)

What's a folding drill? 
Attack the joints bending them in the direction they bend normally. Example; Push the forehead bending the neck back. Keep the joint loaded then push the sternum or pelvis or both. Keep the body loaded. Finally push the knee then ankle or both. Hence folding the opponent to the ground. Many variations.
Start at fingers working up the arm to the body. Use every part of your body to achieve desired effect.


----------



## bug (Nov 11, 2003)

I think Furtry has it right.  I would just add that to successfully fold someone you need to find where there tension is and apply the push (or strike) there, which cases the tension to shift somwhere else, presenting the next opportunity for a push or strike and so on until you have folded the attacker.  The drills we did at the Huntersville NC seminar started very static and slow to help us identify these points of tenson and to really think about and study where the folding points were as they presented themselves, after that the drills built upon the principal getting more and more dynamic.

BTW, any of you guys coming to Charlotte to see Vladimir?  I am pretty new at this and  have not seen him yet but hear he is pretty amazing to train w/  Very excited for this weekend.


----------



## Furtry (Nov 11, 2003)

Attacking points of tension accentuates the reaction but is not necessary. Tension is not to be mistaken for only muscle in a state of flux. I defer to Arthur for further explanation, if he chooses to do so.


----------



## bug (Nov 11, 2003)

Furtry,

Thanks for clarifying that for me.  I think I see what you mean.


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Nov 12, 2003)

Just a quick reminder that Vlad will be in Charlotte, NC this weekend for a seminar. 

Also a note that the USAirways E-Saver this weekend is from Newark, NJ to Charlotte for $188 round trip. Good deal if you are in that area. Check the USAirways site for details or e-mail me and I will forward the USAir info onto you. Take care.

mark j.


----------

